# Cub Cadet 3X 30" HD



## rickwhoo (Sep 18, 2017)

Just ordered the 3X 30" HD Snowblower. It's the newer version with the duel headlights. Anyone have one yet? Looking forward to snow now.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*MAZEL TOV on that 1.:wavetowel2:*


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

only item on that one i like is the head lamp on the auger houseing where it is needed other wise it's just a fancyed up troy built /mtd with a CC name stuck on it.


----------



## rickwhoo (Sep 18, 2017)

Have you seen the steel on it? It's a lot thicker than all the others. The engine is Ginormous too. Touch it and get back to me...


----------



## rickwhoo (Sep 18, 2017)

It was shipped today. I saw that there are 2 versions of these HD models. Old and newer. Salesman said it will be the newer... It better be or it's not coming off the truck!


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

just another shitty mtd painted yellow with a ton of worthless gimmicks.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

43128 said:


> just another shitty mtd painted yellow with a ton of worthless gimmicks.


Pretty much says it all. They are pretty much an MTD. I think they are made or owned by MTD. MTD makes quite a few different variations under different names.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

Prime said:


> Pretty much says it all. They are pretty much an MTD. I think they are made or owned by MTD. MTD makes quite a few different variations under different names.


mtd purchased cub cadet in 1981 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MTD_Products
up side of cub cadet is mtd uses it as the rolls versions adding more bling on the outside yet the same under the yellow paint. to sell in the box stores


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

cub cadets made by mtd also show the fact that toro is having many models of machines made by mtd also as it shows in the lower quality of my new machine (In 2007, the low-end lawn and garden tractor product manufacturing was outsourced to MTD Products, to be sold at Home Depot stores)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toro_(company)


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

MTD is a much larger company than I realized. Thanks


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

87 powershift said:


> cub cadets made by mtd also show the fact that toro is having many models of machines made by mtd also as it shows in the lower quality of my new machine (In 2007, the low-end lawn and garden tractor product manufacturing was outsourced to MTD Products, to be sold at Home Depot stores)
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toro_(company)


Toro mowers and riding mowers made by MTD, yes, I dont doubt that. But no Toro snowblowers are made by MTD. Although Toro did move their snowblower production to Mexico a few years ago, which has tarnished their snowblower reputation..although in fairness there is no evidece the Toro snowblower quality has actually decreased.

As for Cub Cadet and MTD, yes, its well known that Cub Cadet has been nothing but a "paper company" for decades now, and all Cub Cadet products are made by MTD, and are no different than any of the other MTD brands.

Scot


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Hanky said:


> MTD is a much larger company than I realized. Thanks


MTD is huge. One big advantage they have is their parts fit many different machines, Thus they can get real real discounts on volume production in China. Keeping their costs low. Is MTD good or bad is matter of opinion. Not everyone can afford the best machine. Mtd parts are easy to get and most machines easy to work on. I ran MTD blowers for nearly 20 years. I had to have a few of them because they were always having break downs. Sometimes nothing serious but enough shut you down. So I just set that one aside and grabbed another to get finished and repair after the storm. Sometimes I would be down to the last one with fingers crossed in a major event. I switched to Hondas 5 years ago. My machines are well maintained, so usually my worst problem is a broken shear bolt that is jammed or the like. Run storm after storm with out a break down I just check and adjust etc between storms. Honda was the best move I ever made. No regrets.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I honestly believe that some of there products are good. I had a Craftsman blower for 18 years and not 1 problem. But when I retired I thought it was time to upgrade and I did but can not knock my old MTD built blower.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

personally i do see a lot of MTD inside my new toro, put a new along side of a old one like a powershift, it's night and day cheaper, when i asked my local dealer he backed me up saying the models that also sell in the box store are built by, for, and he sure wasn't meaning only lawn mowers.

the new one? look it over. it's cheaper built, assembles just like a mtd. there is only 6 welded in nuts to hold the auger frame to the tractor,every thing else is spring clip nuts of the none threaded type. 1/4x 20 bolts or smaller in a clip used for plastic or thin sheet metal. the auger bearings are die cast not even brass oilite thou it has only one on the impeller input . like mtd the engine is made in china, it's not rebuild able, no part numbers for over sized pistons or a short block, again the local dealers call them throw away's .


whats happened is that well know phrase, OUT SOURCING!! cut the costs , big names? let some one else make it,sell it in a big box stores,that have lead the way for major mass marketing of lower grade machines, put dealers out of business, or like with CC just take a mtd add more bling paint it yellow.

then husqvarna isn't any better. they own https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Husqvarna_Group and who also By the end of 2008, when Tecumseh shut down manufacturing operations related to its engine business the Peerless brand was acquired by Husqvarna Outdoor Power in February of 2009.
http://www.peerlessgear.com/node5384.aspx


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

It's possible some Toro snowblowers are now made by MTD, we havent seen any hard evidence yet, but it could be happening..Briggs & Stratton was the first of the "traditional" builders to offer a 100% made in China snowblower in their lineup, happened last year (only one model so far, a low-end model) ..so, anything is possible.

Scot


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

i agree scot! what i'm trying to say is i see a lot of MTD designed and built parts inside,this toro, construction it's close to. with it's use of cheap clip in place speed nuts, 

it's not something new, going on for a long time, i miss is having to go to a dealer to get a machine, knowing it's 100% set up right, not see it in a box store .where some one with no knowledge of mechanics throws it together failing to tighten the bolts up correctly,


----------



## slybarman (Nov 28, 2016)

I bought a Troy built 33" wide area mower a couple years ago. Same one also sold under the Cub cadet name. Perfect? No. Built like a tank? No. But it has not given me any trouble and represented a strong value.

I don't see why the snow blower couldn't represent the same value proposition if well cared for. While I agree buy once, cry once is usually the best approach, sometimes shorter term finances get a vote.

.









Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickwhoo (Sep 18, 2017)

I don't care what anyone thinks about my new snow blower... I can only say that I shopped for almost a month for the best snow blower and I chose the Cub Cadet 3X 30" HD model. It has the thickest sheet metal, largest engine, most lighting and I felt that it was the best for my money. 

My last blower, a Craftsman 28" lasted 12 years of hard labor. It had the thinnest sheet metal(same thickness as others made today) and it just rusted away. The engine however fires up on the first pull... every time. Even when I start it for the first snow. (May it rest in pieces)...


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

May she serve you well rickwhoo! Very snazzy!

Wax it up, clean her up after every use and there's no reason that this machine shouldn't give you many years of service.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Nice blower! IMHO the HD model Cub Cadet rocks it out with the best of them at that price point. For me at near the same price point, the Toro Power Max HD 928 OHXE (28") 265cc is underpowered. The Ariens 24" Platinum SHO would be a nice choice also. All the talk about Honda, yes I'd like an HSS1332ATD please since the 28" Honda's have too many members who discuss clogging issues.


----------



## rickwhoo (Sep 18, 2017)

43128 said:


> just another shitty mtd painted yellow with a ton of worthless gimmicks.


What's wrong with it? What do you use???


----------



## schmitty (Jan 28, 2011)

Rickwhoo ,I also purchased an cub cadet this year the 3x 26".I shopped around looked at all top brands at the dealers and ask alot of questions .the only one I thought close was the simplicity but the price was higher the engine size smaller on compareable modles and lots of moving parts on chute control.the only thing I didn't like was no fuel shut off ,that I will surely add and on the other modles some didn't even have throttle control An engine without a throttle !! not for me. So my neighbor purchased a cub cadet last year and he's very happy with it . And I seen it in action and was very impressed so to each there own I think we have very nice machines and I look forward to moving some snow..


----------



## schmitty (Jan 28, 2011)

Forgot to add


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

rickwhoo said:


> What's wrong with it? What do you use???



they just dpont last. paper thin sheet metal, powder coat not paint, aluminum gearboxes, plastic all over, cheap cables that are prone to stretching and breaking instead of linkage rods, bushings where there should be bearings on the machine. i personally use a vintage ariens 924044 st1032 which i have heavily modified to suit my needs


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Cub def isn't one of the top tier machines but if taken care of should last you a good while, As far as MTD it is basically just paint to change there brands. I have a older one that has most of the same options but no steering levers as they did not exist on them at the time this one was made but you should see some of the similarities on them. This one is labeled a White brand but still MTD. Cub does have nicer options however, Metal chute is a good one.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi rickwhoo

Don't take anything personally (#18,#21)... sometimes we all get so horrified at the way that manufacturers have gone downhill with quality and made price-quality trade-offs that we want to scream at the manufacturers to tell them to stop doing that. Brand names that your Grandpa used to love and trust have just thrown quality and integrity to the wind and they keep doing it year after year. No point mentioning the list of manufacturers.. they are ALL doing it to a greater or lesser degree. One obvious example is to take a micrometer and measure the thickness of metal work today versus (say) 30 years ago. I think it's fair to say that everyone has gone narrower. It's because we care that some of us get a bit miffed.

You had a budget.. you did your homework.. you had your own personal criteria and decisions to make. 
Enjoy the result and go play in the snow. It snowed last night here in Denver I hope you get some too (but not too much)

Enjoy that machine and have fun with it !!


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

stuart80112 said:


> Don't take anything personally (#18,#21)... sometimes we all get so horrified at the way that manufacturers have gone downhill with quality and made price-quality trade-offs that we want to scream at the manufacturers to tell them to stop doing that. Brand names that your Grandpa used to love and trust have just thrown quality and integrity to the wind and they keep doing it year after year. No point mentioning the list of manufacturers.. they are ALL doing it to a greater or lesser degree. One obvious example is to take a micrometer and measure the thickness of metal work today versus (say) 30 years ago. I think it's fair to say that everyone has gone narrower. It's because we care that some of us get a bit miffed.
> 
> You had a budget.. you did your homework.. you had your own personal criteria and decisions to make.
> Enjoy the result and go play in the snow. It snowed last night here in Denver I hope you get some too (but not too much)
> ...


Well put, Stuart


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

bottom line is, the best new snow blower for anyone, is the one they can afford.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

rickwhoo. I've seen them blow snow like the best of them, maybe better. But my viewing was on youtube so I don't know how light or heavy the snow was. The only thing I read on line was the tractor version (3X blower attachment) has weak gears that strip out. Maybe they fixed that or not. These fit the newest XT1 / 2 cub tractors.

On the walk behind snowblowers I've heard to be careful of the plastic detentes where the speed selector is located (on the dash). They seem to strip out. Again, that could be improved since the first models came out. 

I'd like to put this up against a pro Ariens to see which blows further. 
Anyway best of luck with it. Yellow is a pretty color.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Well put Stu. 

As said... it is what it is, these days. The majority of competitors in the "consumer market" are rapidly racing each other to the bottom, it sometimes seems... Whether they're at fault or society, well, who's to say. We've now got a whole generation and a half raised on Chineseium; not only designing and building stuff but also purchasing it, having never experienced anything better. The wisdom and the experience of our forefathers is rapidly evaporating.

We're not here to 'point and laugh', we're here to help each other... at least iirc. OP made a choice. Best choice? Worst? In-between? I guess he'll find out, along with the rest of us. But let's not welcome him with such derision, and with such snide and derogatory remarks. This is not becoming to our forum, our brotherhood, our friendships, or in my experience, becoming to who I have come to know most of you to be.

OP: Enjoy. But heed also advice given above... new machines may these days require an extra hand, or eye, or tool touched across its lines before being pressed into service. Go over your new Cub carefully, checking bolt tightness, cable adjustments, auger and skid height, engine oil level, plug gap... inspect everything, and take nothing for granted. A perfect chance to really get to know it before you put it to use, and to make it truly yours. The confidence gained in this will stand you in good stead should the unexpected occur; familiarity gained a boon in time of trouble. Much better on a warm fall afternoon than in the depths of a cold harsh storm.

And, :welcome: to SBF.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

Ariens hydro pro said:


> rickwhoo. I've seen them blow snow like the best of them, maybe better. But my viewing was on youtube so I don't know how light or heavy the snow was. The only thing I read on line was the tractor version (3X blower attachment) has weak gears that strip out. Maybe they fixed that or not. These fit the newest XT1 / 2 cub tractors.
> 
> On the walk behind snowblowers I've heard to be careful of the plastic detentes where the speed selector is located (on the dash). They seem to strip out. Again, that could be improved since the first models came out.
> 
> ...


how true on the MTD quality.they can't even market a good tractor plow any more. i've worn out 4 in 10 years and i do mean wore out,cheap thin stamped steel, this year i got a berco and hope it lasts longer


----------



## Mayben (Nov 1, 2017)

schmitty said:


> Forgot to add


Isn't the motor supposed to be 420cc Cub Cadet® OHV 4-cycle?

I bought one this past Saturday, it's being delivered this Friday!


----------



## ChuckD6321 (Nov 20, 2016)

Mayben said:


> Isn't the motor supposed to be 420cc Cub Cadet® OHV 4-cycle?
> 
> I bought one this past Saturday, it's being delivered this Friday!


It is on mine. But I believe schmitty's is a 26".


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

Mayben said:


> Isn't the motor supposed to be 420cc Cub Cadet® OHV 4-cycle?
> 
> I bought one this past Saturday, it's being delivered this Friday!


the engine is simply a rebranded LCT with cubcadet on it.


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

87 powershift said:


> personally i do see a lot of MTD inside my new toro, put a new along side of a old one like a powershift, it's night and day cheaper, when i asked my local dealer he backed me up saying the models that also sell in the box store are built by, for, and he sure wasn't meaning only lawn mowers.


There is no mtd in the Toro snowblowers. The tractors are but as for the walk behind lawn mowers and snowblowers that's a big no. Toro does have to build to a price point they can sell. But they did there work on the power maxs and they work awesome. The "cheap parts" last if maintained as they should be even if not and they fail its still less expensive to fix when the time comes. I think I have done maybe two sets of the auger bearings you talked about they hold up very well.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

351beno said:


> There is no mtd in the Toro snowblowers. The tractors are but as for the walk behind lawn mowers and snowblowers that's a big no. Toro does have to build to a price point they can sell. But they did there work on the power maxs and they work awesome. The "cheap parts" last if maintained as they should be even if not and they fail its still less expensive to fix when the time comes. I think I have done maybe two sets of the auger bearings you talked about they hold up very well.



351 i know you're a toro dealer and understand your views fully, from my having been a automotive district tech,

those auger bearings are a cast alloy of some kind and hollow where the bolts go in. they shoulder down to the auger, the end bolts are short self threading only going 1/2 way through, the auger shaft no longer goes fully to the outside of the bearing like with the old clam shell bearings, the tractor frame goes together using cheap speed nut clips where they used to have welded in nuts or were through bolted with a nut and bolt, save the 4 weld nuts holding the auger to the tractor unit, and bolts on the sheave, 
the auger housing used to be bolted together on the ends. now it's spot welded. the steel is a thinner gauge

mine right off the truck ( birthday gift from my daughter via snowblower direct) there were bolts that had fallen out during shipping, still in the box, 2 were cross threaded into stamped clip nuts, 1 in the right side auger bearing was stripped and lose "self threading bolts " . the plastic housing had a crack in it. where the carriage bolts hold it to the upper auger had been over tightened, 2 side bolts missing, yes toro made good, but not liked by the local dealer " i didn't sell it" so what he still got paid for the warranty work plus pickup and redelivery 

what i see is mtd LIKE assembly practices . sure they still stand up, still have one of the much better names , yet like everything today, it's cut costs, use imported and cheaper parts, as much as possible. toro made motor? wonder if in 4 or 5 years if that chinese LONCIN will be running as good as a old tech,kohler or briggs 

again yes the motor sure looks much better built then a LCT, yet it is still made in china, how much more would it cost to keep customers by using a briggs, a kohler, a kawasaki, something not made in china? 

am i anti china/mexico products? YES i am. i'm simply sick of the quality coming from both of them. esp. when compared to that of made in the usa, canada. england,germany. japan, 

sorry 351, i took a lot of pride in my work and job when working. i still do in restoration of cars, and the small engine work i do for select people. quality work and product brings great word of mouth free advertising that brings back repeat customers, bad puts shops out of business.


----------



## Huntergreen (Sep 24, 2017)

Good luck on the new blower. Hope it served you well for years to come. Looking forward to reviews this season.


----------



## Huntergreen (Sep 24, 2017)

Above post is directed to Rickwhoooo


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

nwcove said:


> bottom line is, the best new snow blower for anyone, is the one they can afford.


Wellll..thats only true up to a point!  it is unfortunately true that some budget levels do not actually contain a *good* new snowblower option..even though the machines might exist. It is not accurate to say *any* new snowblower is the *best* new snowblower, even if its all someone can afford.

For example, brand new $500 (and under) 2-stage snowblowers do technically exist. But if your budget is $500, you should never, ever ever ever, buy a brand-new $500 snowblower, because they are junk..

Instead, you would be *much* better off buying a $250 to $500 used Ariens, Toro or Honda..
My $250 1971 Ariens is FAR better quality than any brand-new $500 snowblower, even after factoring in four decades of use. 

IMO, if your budget is around $500, you should not buy new, ever, because you cant get a *good* new machine for that price, even though new $500 snowblowers technically exist..But fortunately there are plenty of *better* used options for that price.

* (all of the above post is in reference to 2-stage only.)


Scot


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I’d say clip nuts are an upgrade compared to MTDs typical overgrown sheet metal screw through two pieces of thin metal.

I think all of MTDs engines are powermore. I can’t find a single piece of info on who is the parent company producing powermore engines. 

Just another Chinese Honda clone, but not all clones are created equal and I’m not quite sure how it stacks up against the competition.

That being said, my dads 28” MTD gold with a 357cc powermore (which I bought him 8-9 years ago when I didn’t know better, sorry dad) has actually preformed really well. A ton of power, and not a single break down all these years. 

I might even go out on a limb and say the engine is the highlight of the machine. 

I have lots to say about MTD machines, but I’d be.... :icon-deadhorse:

Install an impeller kit, you’ll be happy you did.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

I went looking at Cub Cadet snowblowers today and the 2 x 26" generally looked pretty good for the money. I am also a current MTD owner, and know what the machines are and what they aren't. There were two things that bothered me:

1. The bean counters decided that three nuts and bolts for the auger bushing housings (like my 1995 machine) would break the bank and settled for two self tapping screws. Very annoying.

2. There is no fuel shutoff valve and given that the tank is integral to the plastic shrouding, adding one may be impossible. 

I'm thinking that a used Ariens may be a better deal.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Clutch Cargo said:


> I went looking at Cub Cadet snowblowers today and the 2 x 26" generally looked pretty good for the money. I am also a current MTD owner, and know what the machines are and what they aren't. There were two things that bothered me:
> 
> 1. The bean counters decided that three nuts and bolts for the auger bushing housings (like my 1995 machine) would break the bank and settled for two self tapping screws. Very annoying.
> 
> ...


Agree with all of this. I had a 1995 MTD model 640F, my first blower bought it at Costco for about $500. owned it for about 19 years, sold it for a very good price in 2014. It was well taken care of was starting to show its age with rust and the turned in auger side panel bottom corners typical of MTD's. Granted I don't live in a snowbelt. Changed the belts every few years, friction wheel rubber a few times, oil every year...served me well. 

Today I went to a Super Wal-Mart and of course I always look at the snowblowers wherever they're sold and everything you said above was reinforced. This 28 inch MTD same color as my old workhorse, same tires but that's where the similarities it ended. This machine had a 243cc Powermore engine. The quality seems to have gone south,the auger side panels were very thin and the gearbox looked disposable, cotter pin shear pins (no wonder they break so easily) see the attached image.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Wow, look at that auger gearbox. Flimsy is an understatement.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

Cheap junk


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

Clutch Cargo said:


> I went looking at Cub Cadet snowblowers today and the 2 x 26" generally looked pretty good for the money. I am also a current MTD owner, and know what the machines are and what they aren't. There were two things that bothered me:
> 
> 1. The bean counters decided that three nuts and bolts for the auger bushing housings (like my 1995 machine) would break the bank and settled for two self tapping screws. Very annoying.
> 
> ...


they all use self threading bolts now, all holes are cast into,drilled or punched to one size, the bolt then gets machine driven into a preset torque while making it's own threads in the part, say the auger bearing, it's all to save a few steps in making a machine.

as to 2 bolts in place of what had been 3 with nuts, not needed anymore with today's manufacturing and it DOES NOT affect how the machine runs or lasts


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I disagree with MTD owned Powermore engines or Mexico built Toro's China built engine supplier Loncin being better than LCT. I am not convinced and have yet to see concrete evidence proving this. While all of these China or Thailand built engines have some degree of uncertainty regarding long term reliability. Honda probably being the exception, but they seem to be having quality control issues on their new HSS machines themselves. Back to the lower end China built engines, from a visual sense the LCT seems better built than the other 2 that are shrouded in plastic the Powermore has an oil dipstick that seems to pass through the fuel tank I imagine it's separate but more cost cutting than the LCT. Many Powermore's lack a throttle control or a fuel shut off. The Loncin doesn't look much better and has an annoying side discharge oil drain tube, along with limited engine sizes mostly sub 300cc and cheap looking small controls/levers. I know they use the Loncins on motorcycles in China and they are supposed to be pretty good . The LCT's seem to have some good features: a throttle, cast iron sleeve, fuel shut-off, 3 year warranty (on Ariens machines) and some Ariens oversight in terms of parts availabilty and being built to their specs to an extent. The fuel tanks on the LCT are a weak point, they are small for engine size. I like the look and feature set of the Briggs Polarforce engine they are powerful and feature a large fuel tank. Only time will tell.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

Cardo111 said:


> I disagree with MTD owned Powermore engines or Mexico built Toro's China built engine supplier Loncin being better than LCT I am not convinced and have yet to see concrete evidence proving this. While all of these China or Thailand built engines have some degree of uncertainty regarding long term reliability. Honda probably being the exception, but they seem to be having quality control issues on their new HSS machines themselves. Back to the lower end China built engines, from a visual sense the LCT seems better built than the other 2 that are shrouded in plastic the Powermore has an oil dipstick that seems to pass through the fuel tank I imagine it's separate but more cost cutting than the LCT. Many Powermore's lack a throttle control or a fuel shut off. The Loncin doesn't look much better and has an annoying side discharge oil drain tube, along with limited engine sizes mostly sub 300cc and cheap looking small controls/levers. I know they use the Loncins on motorcycles in China and they are supposed to be pretty good . The LCT's seem to have some good features: a throttle, cast iron sleave, fuel shut-off, 3 year warranty and some Ariens oversight in terms of parts availabilty and being built to their specs to an extent. The fuel tanks on the LCT are a weak point, they are small for engine size. I like the look and feature set of the Briggs Polarforce engine they are powerful and feature a large fuel tank. Only time will tell.


after you use that extended drain on toro's loncin you just might change your mind. way better than the 1/4 npt fittings they used to use. as to loncin it self, they are the largest motorcycle maker in china make more than motors .they sound good and strong are very well mufflered, and for sure made of strong castings, plastic cooling shrouds i sure am not worrying as i have several other machines with kohler's and kawasaki's that have likewise and are 10 and 15 years old without a issue


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

my loncin on the toro has a 3 year. if it is going to break i think we all know it happens early on, how long it will run trouble free? i agree with everyone. 
main problem is when a company outsources production to china, right away it gets cloned as they have the blueprints of that product.
Being in the automotive field since i got home from the military 1963 . i started seeing us becoming a throw away society with the advent of leasing, leasing started a lowering of quality as the makers wanted to sell more with people flipping them every 2 or 3 years. machines became the same way, sales of new the makers demand . 

our loved mom and pop dealers went belly up. some dealers like one near me became maga dealers with showroom shops as big as car dealers. dealer only lines became box store labels. very few models are dealer only, want a dealer only cub cadet. look for a full steel chute on a almost the same one in the box store with a plastic chute and hundreds cheaper.

out of thread has anyone done home electric wiring lately? i found made in china on the bag. 14 gauge wire stripped with a 16 gauge striper 12 with a 14, 10 with a 12., 8 with a 10. it was labeled properly so even with him being shown the inspector passed it. is the steel we all see now the same issue?


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I’ve done lots of wiring lately. Wire strippers are usually labeled for stranded and solid. 

14 gauge solid is smaller then 14 gauge stranded. So you can technically strip a 16 gauge thhn wire with a 14ga stripper if it’s labeled for solid wire.

Hey Rickwoo, good luck with the machine. Nothing better then a nice shiny new piece of equipment. That sucker will blow some snow. I must reiterate how much more effective it will be with an impeller kit, make full use of those 420cc’s.

I look forward to a review once you get some hours on it, maybe some action shots.


----------



## jtw1979 (Mar 14, 2017)

87 powershift said:


> Mayben said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't the motor supposed to be 420cc Cub Cadet® OHV 4-cycle?
> ...


The Powermores are supposedly Zongshen engines but still Chinese. I like my 420CC so far. Pretty much every manufacturer has went to a Chinese engine so i see it as unavoidable unless you want to pay huge $$$.


----------



## rickwhoo (Sep 18, 2017)

I've had a few blowable snow storms so far and this machine is awesome. The heavier the snow the farther it throws it. I did have to adjust everything on it. Even the cables for steering and the trans. It had no reverse at all when it came. All were simple adjustments tho. I really need to try it with some deeper snow tho. I think I've had one 4-5 inch storm this season but it was a lite and fluffy snow. NEED BIGGER SNOW STORMS !!! At least one would be nice...


----------



## rickwhoo (Sep 18, 2017)

I keep seeing people talking about the sheer pins. I have not broke any yet and I don't see any issue with replacing them. Even the one deep inside won't be an issue. I also read that they are made to break easier than others but it is to protect the machine. I love that they use clips instead of nuts. No tools needed to replace them. I think if you keep the rocks and stuff out of the way you won't have to worry about the sheer pins. I have ZERO issues with this one and I would highly recommend it. It's a Heavy Duty Blower made with thicker steel. 

I will post pics and videos of myself using this machine when I get a bigger snow storm. I want a good 6+ inches for that.


----------



## rickwhoo (Sep 18, 2017)

schmitty said:


> Rickwhoo ,I also purchased an cub cadet this year the 3x 26".I shopped around looked at all top brands at the dealers and ask alot of questions .the only one I thought close was the simplicity but the price was higher the engine size smaller on compareable modles and lots of moving parts on chute control.the only thing I didn't like was no fuel shut off ,that I will surely add and on the other modles some didn't even have throttle control An engine without a throttle !! not for me. So my neighbor purchased a cub cadet last year and he's very happy with it . And I seen it in action and was very impressed so to each there own I think we have very nice machines and I look forward to moving some snow..


Hey schmitty, how's yours working?


----------



## alylea (Nov 21, 2017)

* 2016 3x 30 HD here*

Used it 5 times. Worst was 6" with ice on top. Unit starts easy non-electric - first pull. 1 shear pin gone during 6" & ice event. You could hear it busting up and throwing the ice. Lots of noise as it came out of the chute. Replace pin in driveway w/o tools. I liked that a lot. Much easier vs. my old Husky. Hit plow pile in front of house taller than chute opening. No problems in 1st gear. Also hit another plow pile about 24" high, full chute width, 35' long. Again no issues. Have had some issues with the polypro skids not staying in position. Have had to readjust them twice. 420cc engine eats lots of fuel but they say it's roughly equal to 11hp so I'm not surprised. Reverse is very slow. Not happy that it doesn't have a fuel shutoff or filter. No major complaints so far, but it is new and I've yet to get 10" or more which would be a better test. 

Interesting to hear how owners of other brands say theirs is better compared to CC, but I see more issues with other brands being posted compared to CC. Not sure what that means if anything. 

My thought is that if it gets the job done, that's all that matters.


----------



## rickwhoo (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm getting some snow tomorrow and it's supposed to be a decent storm. It could be over 8 inches with possible freezing rain mixed in... Could be the storm I've been waiting for. Is so I will be posting some pics and video of the Cub at work.

Where are you from? I'm in North East Pennsylvania. Usually get bigger snow amounts but not this year. I really hope I get a lot this storm.


----------



## rickwhoo (Sep 18, 2017)

All I got was 2 inches of Slush...


----------



## jtw1979 (Mar 14, 2017)

I agree they do better in bigger storms. Used my 30" 420CC 4 times so far....deeper the snow the better it goes. I dont bother dragging it out for less than 2 inches though.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

rickwhoo said:


> All I got was 2 inches of Slush...


Just wondering how the machine did on the 2” of slush. My MTD Troy-Bilt was a horror show with slushy snow, until I did the impeller mod.

I think all MTD products share the same inefficient impeller design.


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

Cardo111 said:


> Today I went to a Super Wal-Mart and of course I always look at the snowblowers wherever they're sold and everything you said above was reinforced. This 28 inch MTD same color as my old workhorse, same tires but that's where the similarities it ended. This machine had a 243cc Powermore engine. The quality seems to have gone south,the auger side panels were very thin and the gearbox looked disposable, cotter pin shear pins (no wonder they break so easily) see the attached image.


Wow, that's a terrible value when for $100 more you can get something of decent quality.


----------

